# opti-seal or better



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Apart from opti-seal(my preferred choice) what is the next best sealant


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

c1 by Gtechnic


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

going by what I've read on reports on here... probably Wolfs Nano or Nanolex


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Whoops, or Gtech gear


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

if Opti-Seal is your favorite, why not try Zaino Clear Seal? I've never used it, but the Americans say it has more gloss than the Opti-Seal. Opti-Seal was my favorite too there for a while. I'm loving Menzerna Powerlock at the moment, but will probably switch to gtechniq C2 next.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

C1 only sold to pros, Have used C2 not a bad product but imo not as good as opti-seal, anything else


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

C1 is a pro product. I can apply it. With C1 you will not need to apply anything for at least 12-18 months so may not be the best keen detailers product.

Depends what you want.

TBH prep is 99% of the car and 1% is the finish product.

C1 and C2 wont give you the super finish unless the paint underneeth is really prepped.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Eric the Red said:


> C1 only sold to pros, Have used C2 not a bad product but imo not as good as opti-seal, anything else


ah - thats interesting - what makes opti-seal better?

I haven't tried either of them by the way - but was thinking of trying one or the other


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Opti Seal is a great product, two coats on the wifes Disco in October and is still beading lovely today. Plus you can use it on wheels, glass and plastic trim.

Really for £20 from Tim at Clean your Car is definately worth a punt.

Opti Seal also darkens paint and is hydoscopic so automitacally repells water.

Why would I use it daily on most jobs, also great on house windows as well.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

this is the one where you wipe and walk away yeah? - i mean it doesn't need buffing off?

Is it very solventy? would it remove a glaze like PB Blackhole?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I have been using opti-seal (and OCW) for the last year or so. Have run out so giving Jeffs Werkstatt a blast.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Eric the Red said:


> C1 only sold to pros, Have used C2 not a bad product but imo not as good as opti-seal, anything else


C1 needs a waiver signed, don't have to be a pro. IMO C2 beats OS hands down.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

gkerr4 said:


> this is the one where you wipe and walk away yeah? - i mean it doesn't need buffing off?
> 
> Is it very solventy? would it remove a glaze like PB Blackhole?


Best to apply directly to the car after an IPA wipedown


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Eric the Red said:


> Apart from opti-seal(my preferred choice) what is the next best sealant


I prefer Ultima Paint Guard Plus to Opt-Seal


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Opti Seal also darkens paint and is hydoscopic so automitacally repells water.


We know what you mean, but interestingly hydroscopic is used mistakenly for hygroscopic. A hydroscope is a tube for looking at things under water. Hygroscopic is where something attracts and holds water. Ie brake fluid and alcohol. You meant hygrophobic. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> this is the one where you wipe and walk away yeah? - i mean it doesn't need buffing off?
> 
> Is it very solventy? would it remove a glaze like PB Blackhole?


Ive used it over ez creme no worries, but prefer it over poli-seal. That is a great combo that one!


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> Ive used it over ez creme no worries, but prefer it over poli-seal. That is a great combo that one!


uh oh - this might be expensive - but whats poli-seal??


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

The main difference between C1 & C2 on one side and Opti-Seal & Z-CS on the other is that Gtechniq stuff is anorganic and shouldn't be layered on or topped by anything else. For C1 this is a requirement, for C2 it's a recommendation for best results.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> uh oh - this might be expensive - but whats poli-seal??


Poli-Seal is an AIO product (a polish, paint cleanser and sealant in one) made by Optimum: http://www.optimumcarcare.com/opseal.php?li=3


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mike_T said:


> Poli-Seal is an AIO product (a polish, paint cleanser and sealant in one) made by Optimum: http://www.optimumcarcare.com/opseal.php?li=3


Have you tried it yet Mike?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> We know what you mean, but interestingly hydroscopic is used mistakenly for hygroscopic. A hydroscope is a tube for looking at things under water. Hygroscopic is where something attracts and holds water. Ie brake fluid and alcohol. You meant hygrophobic. :thumb:


No no, hydrophobic is the correct term my friend... :thumb:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrophobic


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

I have used C1 on my own car and dont rate it really. It doesnt seem to like being washed (i wash my car a lot when its warmer), and it really dropped badly after 2 months of being washed twice a week. I ended up diltuing C2 and topping it up every week.

Wolfs body wrap is the best sealant (or LSP for that matter) that i have used to date, really is impressive and a must try. There will be an update on the review section on how im getting on with it this weekend. It really adds nice gloss, especially to silver, and the car only gets dirty on the back, the rest looks like its just been cleaned even after driving it all week in rain etc 

Anyway, here is a sneak pic of the beading after 12 weeks :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> No no, hydrophobic is the correct term my friend... :thumb:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrophobic


Look up hygrophobic and see what you get lol! Trust me, I'm right!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gkerr4 said:


> uh oh - this might be expensive - but whats poli-seal??


Optimum AIO. It is no good at removing swirls, But boy, does it bling the paint! Think of it as a synthetic cleaner glaze. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

C1 all the way, had it since it hit our shores and think its great.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Optiseal is a fantastic product, i've used it on a few cars now, the one that really stood out was a new white fiesta, it looked stunning when we finished it.I wasn't expecting the paint to look better than it already was, but it took it to a new level. Totally effortless and great value.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Ross said:


> Have you tried it yet Mike?


Not yet Ross, but it's on my shopping list as well as Optimum Car Wash, OID, OCW a and Opti-Seal. ONR really made an impression. :thumb:

I currently have Zaino AIO and FK #215. And Carlack 68 NSC (non abrasive at all). You are a big fan of Carlack 68, aren't you?

Mike


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Opti Seal also darkens paint and is hydoscopic so automitacally repells water.





type[r]+ said:


> Look up hygrophobic and see what you get lol! Trust me, I'm right!


I will argue back. If something repells water, then we call it hydrophobic (hydro=water, probos=fear). Look up "hydrophobic effect", "hydrophobic coating" etc...

You'll get results like "At the macroscopic level, the hydrophobic effect is ... the beading of water on hydrophobic surfaces such as waxy leaves."

I am right!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> Not yet Ross, but it's on my shopping list as well as Optimum Car Wash, OID, OCW a and Opti-Seal. ONR really made an impression. :thumb:
> 
> I currently have Zaino AIO and FK #215. And Carlack 68 NSC (non abrasive at all). You are a big fan of Carlack 68, aren't you?
> 
> Mike


OCW, OID, OS are all cracking, gets my thumb :thumb:

...and puts his flame suit on :devil: 

Carlack 68.... BOOOOO  ....Jeffs Werkstatt :argie::argie:


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> OCW, OID, OS are all cracking, gets my thumb :thumb:
> 
> ...and puts his flame suit on :devil:
> 
> Carlack 68.... BOOOOO  ....Jeffs Werkstatt :argie::argie:


Jeffs Werkstatt = Klasse = Carlack 68.

Can't wait to try the Optimum stuff! :argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> I will argue back. If something repells water, then we call it hydrophobic (hydro=water, probos=fear). Look up "hydrophobic effect", "hydrophobic coating" etc...
> 
> You'll get results like "At the macroscopic level, the hydrophobic effect is ... the beading of water on hydrophobic surfaces such as waxy leaves."
> 
> I am right!


We are both right, let's just leave it at that lol


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> We are both right, let's just leave it at that lol


I agree my friend. :wave:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> Jeffs Werkstatt = Klasse = Carlack 68.
> 
> Can't wait to try the Optimum stuff! :argie:


Not wanting to split hairs, so will go with that :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> Not wanting to split hairs, so will go with that :thumb:


What don't you like about carlack68? I want to try it because I like the klasse.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> What don't you like about carlack68? I want to try it because I like the klasse.


As above Carlack 68 and Klasse are the same product.

Without wanting to get drawn into a protracted debate about the differences/ similiarities, as with many products it is probably just down to personal preference, you will get equal amount of people like something for the very reason others hate it.

Its not that I dont like Carlack, I am just using the Acryllic jeffs and works for me, when it runs out or is out of stock, I may well indeed use som CL68.

FYI.... Hope this helps 

_"Werkstatt are the US importers of Caralack Germany, but rather than simply re-selling the original product, they went down the road of creating their own brand around this using Carlack NSC and Long Life as their core"_

_Thank you for contacting the Werkstat. We appreciate your interest in our products and the CL68 line.

Indeed, there is some overlap in function between the Werkstat line and the CL68 line due to chemical formulation similarities between some corresponding products. We represent the CarLack product line in the United States and we have also made use of their extensive detailing know-how in the development of the Werkstat line. So while not identical, when our goals for a Werkstat product coincided with CarLack's goals for a CL68 product, the resulting formulas do end up being in line.

Nano Systempflege vs. Prime Strong

These formulas are loosely based around a similar core chemical structure but ultimately differ fairly significantly. Prime Strong has a higher percentage of durable polymer components and also uses an incrementally more aggressive polishing agent. Overall, Nano is more similar to standard Prime. Nano Systempflege is perhaps a more balanced and rounded formula than Prime Strong which is focused a little more on the prepwork of cleaning and polishing. Nano is most often used as an independent 1-step whereas Prime Strong is most often used as a basecoat, followed with an additional layer of pure sealant.

Versieglung Acrylwachs vs. Acrylic Jett

These formulas are directly comparable, and we would not recommend purchasing both. Despite formulaic differences, their aesthetics and their function are still too similar to warrant having both on hand, in our opinion. AJT however makes a nice addition to Acrylwachs, as it does for standard AJ.

Kunststoffpflege vs. Satin Prot

Again, similar formulas, directly comparable, and we wouldn't see a necessity to have both on hand. Kunststoffpflege is slightly more matte and has modestly better cleaning abilities. Prot is a touch glossier and more protective.

Shampoo Konzentrat vs. Autobody Wash

Konzentrat is slightly stronger than ABW. ABW is balanced a bit more for use with natural wax products like CJ/CG as well as with synthetics like AJT while CL68 SK is focused only for use with the CL68 synthetic polymers in Nano and Acrylwachs.

Sometimes it does get into splitting hairs, but hopefully this has been of some help to you. If you have any other questions, please feel free to reply back.

Happy Detailing!
Werkstat Product Development _


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> As above Carlack 68 and Klasse are the same product, they are brands marketed by Jeffs Werkstatt, As such they are the same product just one is branded for the US market.
> 
> Without wanting to get drawn into a protracted debate about the differences/ similiarities, as with many products it is probably just down to personal preference, you will get equal amount of people like something for the very reason others hate it.
> 
> ...


Interesting! Thank you for sorting things out mate. :thumb:

Another uncovering for you, type[r]+!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for that info mate! 

Big props to Werkstat for being open and honest! Just wish other manufacturers would do the same with out all the crap.....


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Wow! Thanks for that info mate!
> 
> Big props to Werkstat for being open and honest! Just wish other manufacturers would do the same with out all the crap.....


He he, I know what you mean!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> Interesting! Thank you for sorting things out mate. :thumb:
> 
> Another uncovering for you, type[r]+!


I knew they were all in the family, but this is GOLD! 

Hello? CG? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've only used Opti-seal so far but I am planning on getting some C2 this year. I have less time for detailing now (or maybe I CBA!) and have never been one to try loads of different LSP anyway. Something I can apply with ease regularly or just forget about will suit me fine.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Writing up todays detail, used ONR and Jeffs. Will post in showroom later and let me know what you think of the finish please. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## malospelos (Jul 1, 2010)

ZCS is very neutral, tried it 2 or 3 times and didn´t like it.

OOS & OID has been my favorite combo until i discovered C2.

C2 is a lot more slick than OOS and the bugs disappears at the first pass of the washmitt (with C2). And i love the glassy look it gives. The only cons of c2 is more expensive than OOS if you use it after every wash for better results.


----------

